# piece of crap lowrance



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently purchased a lowrance DSI5. After using it a couple of times it quit working. I returned it as per instructions. Got it or another one back a little while ago. Did not work! called and was not allowed to speak to a supervisor. Not to mention they did not return it in my factory packing as well as missing a couple of things. My recommendation is to stay as far away from lowrance products as possible.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

not good .. i just ordered a hds 7...


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Not very assuring. When I bought my boat it came with an LMS-520c which I love cuz its easy to use and real accurate when it comes the the sounder as well as the GPS and I figured when I upgrade I was going to stay with Lowrance. Hopefully your experience is rare. If I were you I'd keep hassling em cuz eventually they'll get tired of dealing with you and give you whatever you want just to avoid hearing from you again ( at least that was my experience dealing with DirecTV )


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That's upsetting, I had an issue with my brand new lowrance elite 7 hdi freezing up, they took care of me and fixed the issue quick. Hopefully your issue will be resolved.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

BILL MONEY said:


> not good .. i just ordered a hds 7...


I have an HDS 7, came with my boat. Didn't like it at first, but I can say I have had no trouble with it other than figuring out how to move tracks from the unit to an SD card to my computer for plotting/editting. Also since my handheld GPS (for my other boat) is a Garmin, I had to be able to convert the Lowrance files to Garmin files and vice versa if I wanted to follow the same tracks in both boats. But once you figure it out it's not so bad. BUT the user hostile GDM software from Lowrance SUX. So I convert all the Lowrance files to Garmin files and plot/edit/archive in Garmin Mapsource. Then I can put them onto Google Earth. Oh, and I also have the Coastal chart SD card, ~$100 bucks I think. Good luck.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

i just got a humminbird 598 si. It was missing part of the mounting bracket, called the company, spoke to a lady in Eufala, overnighted missing part. Happy Camper


----------

